#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Compartilhando de pastas no 2003 server

## perassoli

Olá pessoal, estou precisando compartilhar uma pasta no meu server 2003, ele esta com o AD instalado, quando os users se autenticação o compartilhamento funciona normalmente, mas preciso compartilhar uma pasta para usuarios que não estaram autenticados no meu server, até ai tudo bem, o que necessito mesmo é retirar a senha que é pedida quando vou acessar a pasta que compartilhei no server 2003.
Preciso que o acesso a esta pasta compartilhada seja sem senha.

Desde já agradeço.

----------


## Frusciante

Bom dia, perassoli.

Até onde sei, no Windows Server 2003 a única forma de você habilitar o acesso ao Active Directory com um usuário sem senha é alterando os Objetos de Políticas de Grupos (GPOs) do domínio no Servidor do AD.
Entretanto, se você fizer isso, não há por que ter AD na rede, visto que o servidor estará totamente desprotegido.

Contudo, há uma forma mais "profissional".

Crie um nome de usuário no AD, com qualquer nome, e com qualquer senha que quiser, mas precisa ter senha.

Conceda as permissões de Acesso e NTFS para essa pasta para este usuário.

Prosseguindo, crie um arquivo .bat com o seguinte script:



```
@ECHO OFF
net use Z: \\servidor\compartilhamento /user:[email protected] senha
```

 
Este script faz com que a estação se autentique ao servidor para poder acessar o compartilhamento. Por isso é importante criar um usuário somente para acessar este compartilhamento e nada mais. Assim você "protege" seu AD.

Feito isso, é só colocar este script para executar junto com o logon nas estações que não estão no domínio (por exemplo, na pasta *Menu Iniciar » Programas » Inicializar*).

Isso é o suficiente para acessar.

*Caso queira fazer com que essas estações acessem impressoras compartilhadas no domínio, é mais ou menos assim que deve proceder.

abracos

----------


## perassoli

Olá Frusciante.
Muito Obrigado, o script resolveu me problema.

----------


## Frusciante

Disponha.

----------

